# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > برنامه نویسی مرتبط با شبکه و وب در VB6 >  سورس برنامه های یاهو

## ali.tohidi

سلام

اطلاعاتی در مورد یاهو و نحوه ی عملکردش میخوام البته نه به صورت تئوری و متنی بلکه به صورت قطعه کد
این کدهارو به صورت جداگانه می خوام به شکلی که لازم نباشه از DLL یا هر چیز دیگه ای استفاده کنم
1. لاگین کردن
2. Add کردن به لیست دوستان
3. حذف از لیست
4. ارسال پیام
5. دریافت پیام
6. ایگنور کردن
7. ارسال فایل
8. دریافت فایل
9. وارد شدن به روم
10. ارسال و دریافت صدا
و ........

و حتما برنامه های ID Maker رو دیدین
اگه سراغ دارین سورس ID Maker رو هم بزارین

و اگه در مورد DLL های مربوط به این برنامه هم اطلاعاتی دارین لطفا بگین
و دیگه اینکه آیا میشه محتویات یک فایل DLL رو دید؟ منظورم توابع و عملکردشون نیست بلکه بدنه توابعی رو می خوام ببینم که داخل اون فایل DLL هستن

خلاصه هرچیزی در مورد برنامه های مربوط به یاهو

----------


## _behnam_

باسلام !
 دوست عزیز شما برای این کارها باید  با پروتکل یاهو یاهو و پکت های یاهو  آشنا باشید چون تمامی این کارهای که شما مدنظر دارید با پکت انجام میشه
این چیزی نیست که شما با نگاه کردن یک سورس کامل یادش بگیرید!! 
به نظر من فعلا برای شروع از کامپوننت YMSGPro استفاده کنید چون اون کامپوننت در یاد گرفتن کار با پکت های یاهو بی اثر نیست 
هم پکت های آماده داره و هم یه قسمت برای ارسال پکت که میتونید هر پکتی که خود اسنیف کردید ارسال کنید
یه قسمت هم داره که میتونید پکت های دریافتی رو مشاهده کنید

در ضمن روی پکت های یاهو , پروتکل , اسنیفر ها تحقیق کنید هرجاشو که توضیح خواستید بگید اگه در توانم باشه همینجا توضیح میدم

----------


## ali.tohidi

مرسی
تونستم از این کامپوننت استفاده کنم
سوال دیگه اینکه چطور میتونم محتویات این کامپوننت رو تغییر بدم؟ اصلا امکانش هست؟
یا میشه محتویاتش(سورسش) رو دید؟
و دیگه اینکه توی VB.Net جواب میده اما توی #C نتونستم ازش استفاده کنم

----------


## ali.tohidi

یه مشکل دیگه!!!!
نمیتونم Capcha رو بگیرم، البته لینک کپچا رو بدست میارم اما نمی تونم از اون لینک کپچا رو وارد پیکچرباکس کنم
اگه ممکنه گرفتن و وارد کردن کد کپچا رو توضیح بدین

----------


## HamedFaa

لینک کپتجا رو که گرفتی, یه webbrowser یا Microsoft Internet Contorl بیار تو برنامه بعد کد زیر رو برای نمایش کپتچا بنویس
  webbrowser1.navigate = strCaptcha به جا strCaptcha هم لینک کپتچا رو بزار. 

اگر هم میخوای تو پیکچر باکس نشونش بدی کد زیر رو تو general بنویس 

Private Declare Function URLDownloadToFile Lib "urlmon" Alias "URLDownloadToFileA" (ByVal pCaller As Long, ByVal szURL As String, ByVal szFileName As String, ByVal dwReserved As Long, ByVal lpfnCB As Long) As Long

بعد با کد زیر عکس رو دانلود کن (به جا strCaptcha هم لینک کپتچا رو بزار)

Call URLDownloadToFile(0, strCaptcha, App.Path & "\captcha.jpg", 0, 0)

با کد زیر هم تو پیکچر باکس نشونش بده

imgCaptcha.Picture = LoadPicture(App.Path & "\captcha.jpg")

----------


## Veteran

اقایون میشه راهنمایی کنید چجوری میتونیم لینک کپچا رو بگیریم ؟

----------


## Black_Strom

یه سری اینجا هم بزن : 
*https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?306562*

----------


## YasserDivaR

دانلود از سرور مديا فاير

----------


## Black_Strom

خارج از این بحث شما مشکل من اینه که تا برنامه را run میکنم پیام خطاهای run time  میده اونم معلوم نیست بعد از چند ثانیه در حایکه من هنوز کد نویسی نکردم یعنی فقط صرف گذاشتن کنترل روی فرم و اجرا پیام خطای run  time  میده . چرا ؟!!!!
-----------------------------------------
عجیب اینکه که دیگه من اگه بخوام کد نویسی کنم چی میشه !!!

----------


## milad-sezar

اینم یه سورس کامل ورود به روم و نشون دادن یوزر های روم :قلب:

----------


## milad-sezar

خیلی برنامه ها رو دیدید که تا باز میکنید استاتوس ایدی شما اسم برنامه میشه  مثل r4 ceracler اینم یه سورس برای تغیر استاتوس با باز کردن برنامه های شما :قلب:

----------


## milad-sezar

اینم یه سورس برای تست کردن سرور های سالم و جدید یاهو :قلب:

----------

